
Want to Get More Done at the Office? Just Stand Up - jseliger
http://www.wsj.com/articles/want-to-get-more-done-at-the-office-just-stand-up-1464879721?mod=trending_now_1
======
jseliger
I've been using a GeekDesk for the last couple years:
[http://jakeseliger.com/2015/01/24/geekdesk-max-sit-stand-
des...](http://jakeseliger.com/2015/01/24/geekdesk-max-sit-stand-desk-review-
two-years-with-a-motorized-desk/) and would not willingly go back to a full-
time seated desk.

